# rating threads?



## corazon (Mar 5, 2006)

Just wondering if you all rate the threads?  I never have.  But if you guys all go jump off a cliff, so will I. I guess I'm wondering if I should start rating the threads?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2006)

Knock yourself out (and the original poster) if you want, corazon. I would guess we all like to think our thread starters are the most interesting, but it seems to me a more realistic view would be to see how many views and responses a particular thread gets. Just my Barolo-influenced opinion.


----------

